# Ever wanted to illustrate a graphic novel?



## Loyalgirl (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm writing a fantasy/sci-fi book with a powerful social message. Part way in it hit me that this story would make an amazing graphic novel so I'm going in that direction with it. That is, if I can find a talented artist to collab with. Would you be interested? Contact me to discuss details including payment. I'm not rich but I have some money I can give for your work on this book. Plus, you'll be doing what you love! That's an artist's dream right?!


----------



## TheBookworm (Sep 26, 2011)

Ahhhh that sounds so awesome, too bad I'm crap at pen & ink drawings...Good luck!


----------



## QueCueYew (Aug 20, 2010)

Too late, you're in infp territory now =p

anyway you can post snippets of your work upon some completion?


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

I'd consider it, but how much will you be willing to pay per page?


----------



## tessabe (Dec 25, 2011)

I have a script for one worked out and I started work on it. Most of the pages I have will be redone because I have more experience with copics under my belt. I'd link you but I'm nowhere near the posts I need to make links. I'm new to the site.


----------

